# EWCM during a medicated FET???????



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi girls

Am sure this question has been asked a thousand times so hopefully someone can answer me!!

I started down reg for my 1st fet with burselin injections on 5th August, had a baseline scan on the 16th and started estrogen tabs on the 22nd with reduced burselin.  So on hrt 5 days now.  Yesterday and today I have ewcm and am a bit confused to say the least.

Am i right in assuming that even though i'm on burselin that my body will still ov or prepare to ov and that the estrogen is helping this along by preparing the lining?  Should i be worried about the ewcm?  I'm in for a scan on the 3rd with transfer planned for the 9th.

Any advice or thoughts ladies

Ermi


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, ewcm is a brillient sign   the medication mimick a natural cycle to prepare your womb, so your body is being tricked into thinking it isovulating without actually doing it.  That way, after transfer, your womb and lining will do all it should to support a pregnancy.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think it is high oestrogen levels that creat EWCM- so as Witters says its your body reacting to oestrogen in the same way it would if you ovulated,

Livity


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Girls you've put my mind at rest - there's always something to worry about in this game


----------

